# What HVLP System to Get?



## iSawitfirst (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm gonna take the plunge and get a system and am curious to know what others are using. I've seen the Turbine systems but they're pretty pricey. I've got a compressor and am considering getting a gravity gun.

What are you using?


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

I purchased this one, which is a Porter Cable conversion gun. It cost me $82.








Like you, I would like to have the turbine setup, but they cost a lot, and I already have a compressor.

You might want to look at this thread where there was some discussion on this topic.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I have had an Apollo 3 stage for about 8 years. I have never been happier with a purchase. And it was indeed pricey ($750.00), but worth every penny. I use it for laquer. I bought an extra canister for laquer thinner that I spray through the gun after every coat. This makes clean up a breeze at the end. What ever you decide on, find out who has one on lumberjocks and get the does and don'ts on that same one.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

I like the gravity feed guns for the amount I spray. Maybe a couple of full days out of the month. Maybe start out with a $100.00 to $200.00 dollar gun. I would look for one with a larger 1.8mm tip. I'm pretty happy with my DeVilbiss. Not a lot of money, easy to clean up, able to do a full kitchen.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have an Earlex HV5000.

I read a couple of really great reviews, and the price is really good (about $300 for the turbine and gun), so I decided to give it a try. I wish it were gravity feed, but otherwise this is a great sprayer. It will spray almost anything through a 1.5 tip without thinning. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I use a pressure pot and I love it. You turn the pressure up on the pot and down at the gun to the lowest point for good atomization. This keeps the fog down.

My brother liked mine so well he bought one but it came with an HVLP gun and it generates even less fog in the shop. It still is not as low as a true HVLP but I don't have a cup on top or bottom of the gun. The pot holds 2.8 gallons.

Another great benefit is this, I leave the finish in the pot and I don't need to clean it out unless I change the finish. I just open it to stir before spraying. With the cup guns I was losing too much time with cleanup.

The cost for these units is about $650 at a Sherwin Williams store.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I am also interested in the HVLP sprayers. I have read that the Rockler HVLP sprayer for $99 received decent reviews, especially for the price. I guess it depends on how much you use it.

Since I already have a compressor, I am more interested in the HVLP gun. It is a little further down the list than some other power tools. But after the last project I did (a tv stand), a spray gun would be a big help to cover large items quickly.


----------



## Loogie (Jan 19, 2008)

The Earlex HVLP system has received some good press lately: Fine Woodworking updated it's review of the unit here and The Wood Whisperer just did a review on his video podcast here.


----------



## againstthegrain (Feb 16, 2008)

I have the Fuji HVLP 4 stage. Love it!!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

What did you have to pay for the Earlex?


----------

